# Update  PC Power & Cooling S75QB 750W ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply



## dak1b (May 26, 2008)

Update  PC Power & Cooling S75QB 750W ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply  

Model 
Brand PC Power & Cooling  
Model S75QB  
Spec 
Type ATX12V / EPS12V  
Maximum Power 750W  
Fans 1  
PFC Active  
Main Connector 20+4Pin  
+12V Rails Single  
PCI-E Connectors 2 x 6Pin, 2 x 6+2Pin  
NVIDIA SLI Support NVIDIA SLI Certified (Dual 8800 GTX and below)  
ATI CrossFire Support Yes  
Modular Cabling Support No  
Power Good Signal 300ms  
Hold-up Time 16ms min.  
Efficiency 83%  
Energy-Efficient 80 PLUS Certified  
Over Voltage Protection +3.3V, +5V, +12V  
Input Voltage 100 - 240 V  
Input Frequency Range 50/60 Hz  
Input Current 12A  
Output +5V @ 30A
+12V @ 60A (Powerful Single Rail)
-12V @ 0.8A
+3.3V @ 24A
+5VSB @ 3A  
MTBF >100,000 Hours  
Approvals UL, ULC, CE, CB, RoHS  
Features 
Connectors 1 x Main connector (20+4Pin)
1 x 12V (4Pin)
1 x 12V(8Pin)
8 x peripheral (4Pin)
6 x SATA
1 x Floppy
4 x PCI-E  
Features 750W Continuous @ 40°C (825W Peak)
Up to 90% (10dB) Less Noise per Watt
NVIDIA SLI Certified (Dual 8800 GTX) 
High Efficiency (83%); .99 Active PFC 
Rock-Solid, Super-Clean DC Output 
Automatic Fan Speed Control Circuit  
Manufacturer Warranty 
Parts 5 years limited  
Labor 5 years limited  

Introduction
With all the processors, cards, fans, add-ons and being added to systems today, it's harder to find the power to you need without overheating! Your relief has arrived! Here's extreme PC power & cooling performance and reliability, with 750W of continuous power and a peak power of 825W! 

It features a powerful single 12V rail rated at 60A continuous. The ultra-quiet cooling design leaves the inlet wide open, so 90% less noise is generated per watt with an impressive 83% efficiency. The active PFC (.99) neatly handles input sags and surges and eliminates the need for an 110V to 220V input switch. Automatic fan speed control minimizes noise without sacrificing proper cooling. 

This power supply has a 24-pin main connector, a 4-pin 12V connector, an 8-pin 12V CPU connector, 8 peripheral connectors, 6 SATA connectors, a floppy connector, and two PCI-E connectors, two 6-pin to 8-pin PCI-E connectors. The Silencer 750 Quad is NVIDIA SLI and CrossFire certified. This economical, ultra-quiet power supply is backed by a 3-Year warranty and support. 
Highlights
 EPS12V Compatible
Compatible with the EPS12V standard, the PC Power & Cooling Silencer 750 Quad power supply provides maximum power stability to drive the latest Intel and AMD processors as well as other components for desktop and even sever computer systems.

 750W Maximum Power
The PC Power & Cooling Silencer 750 Quad power supply provides a maximum power of 750W for a safe, reliable output for high-end computer systems.

 NVIDIA SLI Certified
Featuring four 6-pin PCI-E power connectors, the PC Power & Cooling Silencer 750 Quad power supply has gone through a series of rigorous NVIDIA SLI certification tests for maximum system stability when building NVIDIA SLI PCs.

 ATI CrossFire Certified
The PC Power & Cooling Silencer 750 Quad power supply has gone through a series of rigorous ATI CrossFire certification tests for maximum system stability when building CrossFire Ready multi-video-card PCs.

 Ultra-Quiet Cooling Design
The PC Power & Cooling Silencer 750 Quad power supply employs an innovative, ultra-quiet design at the inlet side of the PSU fan for minimized air turbulence. By constructing a noise suppression air gap, no air turbulence and obstruction exist within 1" at the fan inlet, resulting in an ultra-quiet operation.


Photo Gallery

Quick Specs
Type ATX12V / EPS12V 
Maximum Power 701 - 800W 
Efficiency > 80% 
Input Voltage 100 - 240 V 
Main Connector 20+4Pin 
Fans 1 
PFC Active 
NVIDIA SLI Support Yes 

Detailed Specifications
Learning Center
Power Supply Buying Guide What Is a Power Supply? 
Power Supplies Types/Form Factors 
Things to Look For When Choosing Your Power Supply 
Our Recommendations 
View All Learning Center information on Power Supplies Category»


Whats ur guys feedback on this??? thanks


----------



## dak1b (May 27, 2008)

any thought about this product? any feedback would be great. thanks!


----------



## daisymtc (May 27, 2008)

Haven't own this PSU. But here is the review
http://www.anandtech.com/casecoolingpsus/showdoc.aspx?i=3040


----------

